# Verbal Subject/Gerund Phrase



## Change1031

I am looking back in my textbook about simple sentence. It goes over different types of subject and one of the subject mentioned is verbal subject. 

"Verb can also be used as subject. They are proceeded by subject marker _ang, _and additionally _mga_ for plural." It gives several examples, but some of the examples are

*Naubusan ang natulog.
Naubusan ang mga natulog.*

Also, "The verbal subject phrase is equivalent to the English construction 'the one who are,' 'the one who slept,' etc. Thus, the whole sentence can be given a complex sentence analysis." Can you give an example of that?

My question is verbal subject similar to the verb usage in gerund phrase. For example: Waiting for his grade drove Dave crazy. If not, then what is a simple sentence with a verbal subject, and how it is different from gerund phrase? Also, I couldn't understand the example above through translation.


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> I am looking back in my textbook about simple sentence. It goes over different types of subject and one of the subject mentioned is verbal subject.
> 
> "Verb can also be used as subject. They are proceeded by subject marker _ang, _and additionally _mga_ for plural." It gives several examples, but some of the examples are
> 
> *Naubusan ang natulog. There were none left for the one who slept.
> Naubusan ang mga natulog. There were none left for those who slept.*
> ....I couldn't understand the example above through translation.


The lack of context lends itself to various possible interpretations. It could simply mean that those who overslept were left with no breakfast to eat. Alternatively, it could be read as an aphorism to mean that those who did not work hard (those who were lazy, those who were "sleeping") missed some valuable opportunities.



Change1031 said:


> Also, "The verbal subject phrase is equivalent to the English construction 'the one who are,' 'the one who slept,' etc. Thus, the whole sentence can be given a complex sentence analysis." Can you give an example of that?
> 
> My question is verbal subject similar to the verb usage in gerund phrase. For example: Waiting for his grade drove Dave crazy. If not, then what is a simple sentence with a verbal subject, and how it is different from gerund phrase? .....


They are similar only in so far that they are verbals. Recall that verbals or verbal phrases (verbal + modifiers) function as nouns, adjectives or adverbs in a sentence. Otherwise, their construction is entirely different.

A nominalized basic form used as the subject can be preceded by the marker ang or linker -ng.

Ang maghintay sa kaniyang grade ay nakakabaliw para kay Dave.

It can be expanded by a modifier:

Madalas magpadala si Dave ng sulat sa nanay niya.
Mabagal magsalita si Dave.
Marunong magluto ng itlog si Dave.

It can have an object focus:

Ikinagalit ni Dave ang mababang grade na nakuha niya sa Biology.
Ikinagalak ni Dave ang mataas na grade na nakuha niya sa PE.
Madaling iluto ang itlog.

On the other hand, gerunds are formed differently. There are two types: completed gerund and aspectless gerund. In contrast to the basic verbal forms, gerunds use affixes such as pag- or  pagka- and may also require syllabic duplication, depending on which aspect is desired.

Aspectless gerunds:

Paghihintay sa kanyang grade ang ikinababaliw ni Dave.
Pagpapadala ng sulat sa kanyang nanay ang lingguhang gawain ni Dave.
Pagsasalita nang mabagal ang kahinaan ni Dave.
Pagluluto ng itlog ang tanging alam ni Dave na gawin sa kusina.

Completed ("perfected") gerunds:

Ikinabaliw ni Dave ang pagkakapaghintay sa kanyang mga grade.
Ang pagkakapagpadala ng sulat ni Dave ang nagpakalma sa kanyang nanay.
Pinagalitan si Dave dahil sa kanyang pagkakapagsalita nang napakabagal.
Hindi tama ang pagkakapagluto ni Dave ng itlog.

Remember that although the preceding sentences are good for grammar exercises, most of them do not sound colloquial at all (which is not necessarily a bad thing).


----------



## Change1031

Thanks

I'll note down your explanation, but it seems like these are something in Advance Tagalog category, rather than Beginning Tagalog lol.


----------

